# sharp sand (ungraded washed river sand ) over j arthur bowers aquatic compost plus co2



## biffster (16 Jan 2015)

after a natural looking substrate as i am about to start another black water tank after 20 years of selling my last one would this be ok all checks out fish safe sharp sand (ungraded washed river sand ) over j Arthur bowers aquatic compost plus co2  i would like suggestions for plants and leaf litter and river bed debris please also another info i might find helpful 


                                                              thank you biffster 


ps sorry i have not been about i have had health problems


----------



## EnderUK (16 Jan 2015)

I used sharp sand and my barbs love digging around in it. It is basically a coarser grit and over time the larger 1-2mm pieces will end on the top.


----------



## biffster (21 Jan 2015)

EnderUK said:


> I used sharp sand and my barbs love digging around in it. It is basically a coarser grit and over time the larger 1-2mm pieces will end on the top.




thanks for the reply i am going to use it over aquatic compost


----------

